# Help identifying friction drive motor



## Rethaf44 (Nov 5, 2022)

I found this at an estate sale today and it was too cool to not buy for $40. It has not a single casting mark or any identifying information except for the few characters on the carburetor. It is basically a miniature outboard motor and clearly has most(?) of the bracket to mount it to the front forks of a bicycle, friction drive wheel spins, if slightly tight. I would appreciate any factual input and information that may be offered. Who made it? When? Where can I get parts?  I am hopeful I can find, fabricate enough of the missing parts to repair it and put it back into service on one of my old bikes. Thank you all so much!


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 5, 2022)

Looks like an O&R Chicken Power.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 5, 2022)

If so parts are still around for these.


----------



## Rethaf44 (Nov 5, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> Looks like an O&R Chicken Power.



I have no idea what that is. Can you please elaborate? And how would I verify?


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 5, 2022)

Ohlsson and Rice. Do a quick search on their Chicken power motor. I believe there is a few places that still have drive wheels and small parts for them. I know in the past I’ve had to just replace the diaphragm in the carburetor, air cleaner, fuel lines, spark plug, and they fire right up if taken care of. Plenty of rebuild info on the internet and even the CABE. This was my first bike engine as a kid before I got a Whizzer.


----------



## Rethaf44 (Nov 5, 2022)

I am getting from another source that this may actually be a Tanaka “Bike Bug” motor. A Bumblebee possibly(?). Sold at sears in the 1970’s.


----------



## Beemer (Nov 5, 2022)

Your engine appears to be a "Bike Bug".   An online search will bring up a number of references to the Bike Bug.  Sears sold it or an identical unit.  The BB was made in Japan and the O&R was made in the USA.  The O&R engines are similar in that they are two cycle and use a roller drive as well.  Having examples of both engines, the is O&R really is the better of the two.  It's very tiny, quite well made and has a neat little pull cord starter.  As for parts, spares for both engines are getting rather harder to find.  Good luck!


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 5, 2022)

I believe you guys are right. It’s the bike bug version.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 6, 2022)

I had one once and it was fun to ride, but the weight on the front wheel made it tip over whenever it was parked.


----------

